# Breaking Arrows



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Woody's arrow lube works the best. Could be you just need to slow that bow down a little for 3d....70# is a lot of pounds. Do you know how many fps you shoot?


----------



## ninesoft (Oct 30, 2006)

Right around 280fps. I thought speed was good for 3D?


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i would think you were bending them if they broke.

what kind of targets were they?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I don't really care what carbons they were. They don't break without a whole lot of help.


----------



## ninesoft (Oct 30, 2006)

I was definately torquing on them pretty hard. I had no choice, but I think the rain was a factor. The arrows are not the problem as I have bent them before outside of a target and could not break them, the shafts are only 27.5" long and are pretty stiff. The targets were Mckenzies and I believe they were the problem. I practice with a Delta at home and my arrows come out much easier.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

We've got all new McKenzie targets and they are tough to pull an arrow out of. I stared using the Scorpion Venom fluid and fixed that problem.


----------



## massarcher (Mar 16, 2007)

*pulling arrows out of 3d*

I used to have the same problem. Try using ez pull arrow heads or any kind of target head that is bigger than the shaft in back of it, also, turn the arrow as you pull. If you do both of these things you won't need lube. Lube is great but it makes the arrow go deeper into the target and on a hot August day can actually make things worse.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Never twist on a carbon arrow , you are asking for trouble. If it was a cool day along with it being rainy the arrows are going to pull hard from McKenzie targets. Get the Scorpion Venom or Woody's arrow lube and that will make a tremendous difference. When it gets warmer out the arrows always pull a lot easier than on cool or cold targets


----------



## massarcher (Mar 16, 2007)

*always twist any arrow even a carbon*

The only carbon arrow I ever had trouble twisting was a Beman ICS. I strictly use Radial X Weave Pro's now, and have never had any trouble twisting them. 
It really annoys me when I see people sweating and stammering trying to pull their arrows straight back, follow my advice, I'm right!


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Ivory soap!! steal those little bars out of the motel when you stay. It works great.



Mark


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

as someone stated above. 
*NEVER TWIST A CARBON ARROW IN A TARGET*

this can cause the arrow to fail either while your pulling it or when you shot it next time. either use woodys lube or the old bar soap trick.
i sure dont have any problems pulling arrows from McKensie targets at all. im shooting a Ultratec at 62 lbs and a 22 sereis Goldtip. fps is right at 283.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I have problems pulling my carbons all the time. You need to invest in a $10 arrow puller. It is well worth the money and you wont have to lube the arrows at all, but it does help!


----------



## brandon78 (Apr 5, 2006)

fn257 said:


> Ivory soap!! steal those little bars out of the motel when you stay. It works great.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


i got about 7 or 8 of these small bars of soap and they work great, one has lasted me so far and there is still plenty left on it, works really good too


----------



## Drew_10784 (Feb 6, 2006)

I use the ivory soap and the arrow puller and I have had NO problems at all. Since I got the arrow puller and I look back I can't believe I done w/o for so long.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I use the Coffey Marketing Arrow Lube. :thumb: Works great.

Woody's is good also. :wink:


----------



## chatter (Sep 4, 2006)

*Target Arrow Release Fluid*

I've used *Scorpion Venom* and this stuff is slicker than goose snot. 8- 10 shots pretty impressive plus they offer 20% on the web site for April.
*www.scorpionvenomarchery.com *:darkbeer:


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

*broken arrows*

I broke a couple of cheetahs last week trying to get them out of the targets.I use soap and woodys.we have a couple of mackenzies that are dried out and I'm shooting 321 so that ain't helping matters.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

I have to agree with them, never twist a carbon. Carbon arrows are made of many fibers, hence "carbon fiber" arrows. If you twist those strands of carbon too much, they can fail. It doesnt happen with aluminum since its all one solid compound (to my knowledge). They just bend  . 

And i have the best fix for your problem!

Shoot rinehart.


----------



## Hkdfrlife (Sep 25, 2006)

*Just one word*

Woody's


----------



## Hiawatha 1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Never twist a carbon arrow. When your betting on luck you have to expect sooner or later it will change. From experience- it's no fun removing carbon fiber from your grip hand if you're lucky enough to get to do it outside the ER. Twisting arrows can cause internal fractures that may show up at a bad time. Use lube and an arrow puller.


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

Switched to Alum arrows for 3-D and have not looked back. This past weekend there were several times I seen two guys yanking on one Carbon arrow out of a target, Seemed the camo coated Carbons were the worst.


----------



## Hoyt Trykon (Apr 6, 2007)

Shoot Full Metal Jackets!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

This reminds me of the story of the guy who tried to pull out an arrow in the freezing cold, and it ended up in his leg.

Thought you'd like to think about that for awhile


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

*EZPull*

I'll second the EZ pull tips. I tried everything on my Carbon Express arrows, when their new they can really stick until you use them, and get the surface filled with arrow lube. The easy pulls work on our range targets that are Masonite. It keeps stuff from sticking to the shaft.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

massarcher said:


> *or any kind of target head that is bigger than the shaft in back of it,* .


I had a problem of having points that were of a larger diameter than the shaft. Not a good idea IMHO. The foam cell closes around the arrow and you're pulling against that point excess. I went to points and inserts that match the size of the shaft.

If I'm not understanding your statement I apologize in advance.


----------



## shawnm67 (Mar 29, 2007)

I shoot ACC's and have been using hotel soap for years......

The cleaning crew sure gives ya funny looks when you have to have all the soap restocked each day though...:wink:


----------



## GeoMike (Mar 17, 2006)

A little hotel soap bar fits in a pocket on my quiver and I carry one of those round rubber jar openers. (also a freebie with some companiy's logo on it.)
No problems since I started using those.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

My dad does that exact thing mike. We take all the complimentary soaps we can get


----------



## massarcher (Mar 16, 2007)

*ez pull arrowheads*

A larger diameter target head does not act like the barb on a fishing hook like you're thinking carlosii, but rather, because of the static nature of foam, the large cavity created by such a head will remain open for several tens of minutes giving you ample time to remove your arrows effortlessly. I did not invent this theory, why do you think that arrowheads designed for easy removal from 3-d targets are larger in diameter than the shaft in back of them? Sometimes I think so much engineering knowledge is wasted on the unappreciative mind of the common archer.


----------



## crack filler (Mar 23, 2007)

I found plan house hold soap rubbed on the shaft of the arrow works the best never fail's. My arrows travel at about 305 fps , they get stuck often . I tried it , it works . Give it a go. Carefull not to bend the arrow.:wink:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

massarcher said:


> Sometimes I think so much engineering knowledge is wasted on the unappreciative mind of the common archer.


Gosh, Massarcher, I sure am sorry that us common archers are giving you such gas pains. ukey: 
I really apologize for being just another dumb red neck non-engineer who just is too ignorant to share your wonderful well of knowledge. 

I'll not want to disturb you anyore so I'll just sit over here in the corner and be real quiet while you smart guys get with one another and solve all the world's archery problems.


----------



## massarcher (Mar 16, 2007)

*thank you carlossi*

Thank you,

Now Carlossi, I found your rhetoric witty and entertaining but definitely lacking in anything resembling relevance. I'm sure that at your factory you are the cock of the walk, I bet all of the guys can't wait to hear your lunchtime banter! When it comes to archery though, look to your more educated patricians, look to us Carlossi, you won't be sorry. 

Best of luck brother,

Massarcher


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

You know normally I like to be as polite as possible on this forum, but honestly, tone down the gosh darn ego massarcher. People try to HELP one another here.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Says some-one with 6 posts ....that surely knows it all 

However that said I have used the Saunders easy pull points before and they make life very much simpler ... They are kind of a foot ball shape ... therefore not only making it easy to pull but a Natural shaped projectile ... they will help tighten groups as well as better arrow flight .... the same princliple as the Easton ACE arrows and Javilins ... and well Footballs for that matter ... they do work well ...but my exp with them is that they are not all that consistant with weight ... I bought a dozen 100gr. points and found a 7 grain variance in the dozen ....lowest being 95 heaviest being 102...

Presently I shoot Easton Lightspeeds with 100 grain glue in Nibs .... and I use Woodys lube ...never had a problem My arrows go about 295 ish but are not very heavy .... friend of mine his arrows are a bear to pull he also has a 31 draw ...with a little heavier arrows (being longer) shoots them at 295ish as well uses some other lube .... and at times it takes 2 guys and a bull dog to pull his arrows ...I have heard of people using liquid dish soap in a plastic tube to dip into 

No matter what you choose man its all good .... but I reccomend Woodys lube ....


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Im using the same thing at about 300 grains Mikey. I just weighed them the other day, and i couldnt believe they were all about 3 grains within each other.


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*W.a.l.*

Woodys arrow lube will do wonders. Try it and use it on every target.....i only lube up evry 5 or so targets and it does a great job.....and im shooting 290 fps but i am using fatboy 500s so its easier cuz i dont get much penetration but i lubed my dads cx200 up cuz i couldnt pull it and it slid out w/no effort.....and pull arrows out straighter


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Woody's is the best, albeit expensive. I shoot pretty slim Excel ST's, lube them up about every 10-15 targets and they come out very easily.


----------

